# whats on your shopping list?



## Dave123 (May 10, 2008)

Hi, when it comes to shopping for food, as soon as i step foot in the supermarket my mind goes blank and i see all these nice foods and can't seem to think straight about what food to buy,

Can you list all the foods i should be buying, thanks.. :beer:


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

I would say

Meat and plenty of it (lean cuts better)

Vegetables (different colours)

Carbohydrates (sweet potato and brown rice maybe?)

Fats (some oily fish or flaxseed oil?)

Variety is the key as is keeping the protein intake high. Say have broccolli, carrot and swede one day, then the next have spinach,cauliflower and butternut squash?) just keeps it more interesting

So fill your trolley with meat, veg, rice and potatoes plus some flax or fish oil.

Doesnt need overcomplicating


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

theres a thread on here some where and every one has put there list on , try the search bar at the top mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/29614-your-shopping-list.html


----------



## butane bob (May 19, 2008)

eggs

cottage cheese

tins of tuna, mackerel, sardines

milk

grapefruit

porridge oats

more milk

nesquick chocolate

peanuts, brazil nuts, almonds

dried apricots

dark chocolate


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

eggs

chicken

steak

almonds

oats

flax oil

greens

bananas

salmon


----------

